# New Siena



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Finally, got a chance to get it together. Robbed the parts off another bici. Lack trimming the steerer for the final time. Also, can't ride till I get a Powertap. All my time at the moment is on my 6/13 w/SRM. Still thinking red or white Cinelli cork - what say ye' fellow Litespeeders ??


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Very nice! It looks ridable? Please post a ride report. I assume that it is either M/L or large?


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thanks*

My program for tomorrow specifies 2.5 hrs of pretty much noodlin' so I intend to go out with 4/5mm hex's and get everything dialed. I think it's close enough I won't do anything but maybe drop the bars. When that's settled I can cut that "knob" off the top of the stem.  

Next up - wireless Powertap or SRM. :thumbsup:

edited to include frame size; Large.


----------



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

*Dude, I LOVE IT*

Is that a 59? I've been thinking about a new frame - currently on a TUSCANY 59, std head set, but was thinkin' Seven Or Serotta compact. I like the simplicity of a bike being already made and not have to worry about some fitter stickin' me w/ a 20 cm head tube. It looks nicer in a personal picture than the LS web pic. Anybody interested in a 59cm Tuscany?


----------



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

*Is that stock?*

The LS website's Sienna top and down tubes look seriously "out of wack" or overly shaped compared to yours. HK, was there a rolling tochange to the model year? Or is the web pic just distorted?


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Its a large / 1st Impression*

I swapped the build kit over from my '05 59cm Vortex and it matched up about perfect. This is an '06 bought last month from Colorado Cyclist, but when I asked around I was told its the same as the '07. There's some pretty substantial tube shaping - maybe it just doesn't show much in the photie.

I got on it for three hours Sunday in 39* and 15 mph steady NW wind with big gusts. I couldn't stand it, I had to get off the trainer and away from the SRM, and on the Siena. 

My initial impression is its as stiff as my Six/13 and Caad8 but the ti takes the edge off the chipseal and broken pavement I train on. I like a stiffer frame, not that I need it - I'm a 6'1" 140 lb'r  , it's just my personal preference. And the steering is razor sharp with the Easton fork. I couldn't be happier with it.

I've owned at least one Litespeed since 1993, beginning with a polished '93 Ultimate... I still regret selling :cryin: , and it's a little early to be talking but I think this will be my favorite of all of them.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

12x23 said:


> I swapped the build kit over from my '05 59cm Vortex and it matched up about perfect. This is an '06 bought last month from Colorado Cyclist, but when I asked around I was told its the same as the '07. There's some pretty substantial tube shaping - maybe it just doesn't show much in the photie.
> 
> I got on it for three hours Sunday in 39* and 15 mph steady NW wind with big gusts. I couldn't stand it, I had to get off the trainer and away from the SRM, and on the Siena.
> 
> ...


Can you tell us how you think the Siena compares to your Vortex?

I am in the process of replacing my 2003 Vortex that I was riding when I got nailed by a car over the summer. I figured I'd just get another Vortex, but the Siena has been highly recommended because it is supposedly stiffer, and I am really big for a cyclist. 

I'd appreciate hearing your feedback!


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I hope you weren't injured. I got nailed on my Vortex in August, but it was a sideswipe except for my landing against the passenger windshield pillar, and the bike rolled off into the tall grass and was unblemished. It was a hit and run and the driver's still out there.

I still have the Vortex and don't know if I can give it up. Its an '05 and I really like it. 

I only have about three hours on the Siena, all on one miserable cold / windy day, but my impression is it just feels like a stiffer and more direct frame. I rode it down a twisty descent I do frequently and it felt like it had been my primary bike all along. 

I really like this bike.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

12x23 said:


> I hope you weren't injured. I got nailed on my Vortex in August, but it was a sideswipe except for my landing against the passenger windshield pillar, and the bike rolled off into the tall grass and was unblemished. It was a hit and run and the driver's still out there.
> 
> I still have the Vortex and don't know if I can give it up. Its an '05 and I really like it.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like the bike. Now I am really torn. I'd appreciate if if you could drop me a note once you have a little more time on the Siena.

I got beat up pretty well, and spent about a month in an ICU. I'm on mend now, but it has been, and will be a long, arduous process. I pretty much went head first into the roof and windshield of the vehicle that hit me. The old man driving claimed that he didn't see me when, coming from the other direction, he tried to make a left turn and hit me head on. He also tried to claim that he was only going 5MPH and that "I came out of nowhere and hit him." I've posted a few pics below.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

When I see someone just walking away from a handicaped parking space with the correctly plated license I always assumed that they gave out the plates to mentally hadicapped too. This confirms it.

Glad your OK. I've been there as I graduated from high school in a hospital bed when some guy blew a stop sign and me and my bike were in his way.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I sure will. Glad you're on the mend and back ready to ride. Take care.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Glad to hear you are on the mend*

You should send the Litespeed back...looks defective to me! 


Glad to hear you are on the mend and back riding.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow is it amazing that the carbon fork survived while the titanium frame snapped?

Glad to hear you are doing good. 



djg21 said:


> I'm glad you like the bike. Now I am really torn. I'd appreciate if if you could drop me a note once you have a little more time on the Siena.
> 
> I got beat up pretty well, and spent about a month in an ICU. I'm on mend now, but it has been, and will be a long, arduous process. I pretty much went head first into the roof and windshield of the vehicle that hit me. The old man driving claimed that he didn't see me when, coming from the other direction, he tried to make a left turn and hit me head on. He also tried to claim that he was only going 5MPH and that "I came out of nowhere and hit him." I've posted a few pics below.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey djg21,
That crash sure was bad...
I hope you are recovering ok. Out there there is a new bike waiting for you. 
Happy training and keep an eye out for 5 mph-driving, short-sighted grandpas.

L.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

The the fork's left blade snapped too. It's just obscured in the photo. 

If there's any consolation, its that I totalled the Marquis too. 

I can empathize with those deer you see strapped to the roofs of cars during hunting season.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Looks like an argument for mandatory re-testing every six months for drivers over the age of sixty. Glad you're OK, and nice work smashing up grand pa's car!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

5 mph? Yep! Looks like a 5 mph crash to me.

Hope you get well soon. BTW, I'm a grandpa 5 times over. At age 64, I can see merit in having every driver 65 or older be tested every year or 2. It still gratifies me to know that my age group is among the safest & most accident free. 

Of course, young testosterone addled males will always argue that we shouldn't be allowed on the roads. This parallels the argument that bikes shouldn't be allowed on the roads. Why? They're in our way, that's why. And they're dangerous. Maybe they should check the stats for their own age group.


----------



## chirochris (Mar 26, 2007)

Very nice.......... Oh, Red cork.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Holy crappers! Gald your fine. Damn that hurt to look at!


----------

